# Superdrol



## drakeslayer (Feb 16, 2006)

Ive been reading alot about Superdrol both here and AnabolicMinds.com and many people are claiming to gain close to 20-25lbs in one cycle of Superdrol.  Is that even possible?  Has anyone ever gotten gains like that with Superdrol?  Also still looking for more onfo on how big gains have actually been on Halodrol-50?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 16, 2006)

drakeslayer said:
			
		

> Ive been reading alot about Superdrol both here and AnabolicMinds.com and many people are claiming to gain close to 20-25lbs in one cycle of Superdrol.  Is that even possible?  Has anyone ever gotten gains like that with Superdrol?  Also still looking for more onfo on how big gains have actually been on Halodrol-50?  Thanks for any input.



Many have done it with oxymethelone-anadrol-
what would make SUPERdrol any different.?
alchemy?more compounds are coming out faster than I can read about it/them


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 16, 2006)

Im not sure.  I was just looking for people who have maybe used the product and would be willing to share their experiences and gains with me so I could decide if the product is worth it.  Thanks for the input anyways.


----------



## Strongman (Feb 16, 2006)

drakeslayer....I have done a Superdrol only and had excellent gains.   Currently I'm at the end of a Test/EQ cycle and added Superdrol to compliment the end of the cycle.

I'm exhausted now, but tomorrow I will post my opinions, experiences, sides, etc...in regards to the cycles.  I will say Superdrol is an amazing compound.


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks.  Im looking forward to reading about your cycles and gains.


----------



## Strongman (Feb 16, 2006)

OK...Now that I'm a little more awake...Here is the jist of the first cycle I did with Superdrol

My cycle dosages

10/20/20/30/40

During Cycle took
Rebound XT
Hawthorne Berries
CoQ10
Potassium
Taurine
Creatine
Milk Thistle
Red Yeast Rice
Fish Oil
Flax Seed
Multi-Vitamin

I think that was it.....Over the course of the cycle I gained ~15lbs.  After pct I kept about 11lbs.  My strength gains were amazing.  I would average 5-10lbs increases in lifts each week.  My appetite went up.  Very little bloat/water retention.  Sex drive was excellent.

As far as sides.....no acne, aggression, or hair problems, bp did go up a bit.  At 40mg/day I started getting bad headaches so the last week was a bit unpleasant.  The big killer of this compound is it's effect on your lipid profile...My choloestoral levels were pretty much jacked up post cycle...But eventually they all come back to reasonable levels (for most people)

That was pretty much the extent of the cycle.  Pretty simple/basic....Good, keepable gains.

Currently I just added 20mg/day to finish off my Test E/EQ cycle...I have noticed that my weight is climbing a bit and my strength is going up as well.  So all in all good stuff if you take proper precautions.

Let me know if you have any other questions.
SM


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 17, 2006)

Be curious to see some before and after pics if you took them.  Does it seem like the gains were pretty clean or good lean muscle?


----------



## powermad (Feb 17, 2006)

My gains/experience with my superdrol cycle were similar but I had worse side effects.  I used just 10mg/day for 5 weeks as it was brand new and no one knew how powerful it would be.  What I noticed was a lot of weight gain, I probably averaged a pound per day during the second and third week of my cycle.  By the end of week four I was so pumped that my lower back would cramp up just doing everyday chores.  In the gym my endurance went down, I had to rest a lot between sets and was sweating profusely all the time.  I also started getting insomnia and experienced a lot of lethargy, my blood sugar was also problematic as I frequently was experiencing hypoglycemic episodes.  Also, my libido took a nosedive pretty soon after the first couple of days.  I did get stronger with pretty much every workout, but I just felt uncomfortable by the 3rd or 4th week and was very bloated (especially around my abdomen) and appeared really smooth and did not look good, something I just didn't like.  By the end of week five, I was up almost 20lbs.  My nips were becoming itchy and I just felt like ending it so I quit and started PCT'ing.  After 4 weeks PCT and 2 weeks of natural training I had lost all but about 8lbs of what I gained (and lost much of the strength I got on cycle).  Many people say SD gives lean, dry gains but I just blew up and retained tons of water, even using nolva and arimidex didn't help, no other AAS has done this to me.  I may use it in future bulking cycles or for kickstarting, but for short periods of 3 or so weeks max as it made me feel like shit after that.

I also did a Halodrol50 cycle, 30 days at 50mg (one tab) per day.  I had zero negative side-effects. After the first few days I started to get stronger with every workout, I felt really good (mood elevation similar to test) and  had a lot of motivation to work out.  The LBM gains were steady and great, I actually leaned out a little bit on the cycle.  By the end of the 30 dyas I was up 7 or 8 pounds and kept it all after PCT.  It is the most effecive/my favorite designer steroid, er--prohormone I ever used.  B/C of this I bought a couple of boxes right before they pulled it, and got ahold of a couple more right after they re-released it. 

HTH


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 17, 2006)

When you went up 20lbs on your cycle of superdrol did it appear to more bloat/fat looking, or did you look like you were 20lbs more of muscle?


----------



## powermad (Feb 17, 2006)

Depends.  I was looking really good during weeks 2 and 3 when I was making the majority of the gains.  I was still bloated a little, basically I looked like I would if I gained 20lbs using test without an anti-estrogen/aromatase inhibitor.  Like an off-season bodybuilder or powerlifter. Around week four my stomach started to get majorly bloated and I got smooth all-over and just started looking sloppy.  Honestly I don't think anyone is going to gain a solid 20 lbs on a cycle unless they are gaining back muscle that they've recently lost or are an anomaly.

Honestly a lot of people report great gains like I had without the sub-q water retention and bad sides at much higher doses.  I suggest you try it yourself and see how it works before putting too much stock into it.  You could be one of the guys who ends up loving it. Its so cheap right now that you should be able to get a bottle or two without breaking the bank.

I think I just respond very dramatically to Superdrol, which is both good and bad.  Good because at very low doses I get big and strong really fast, but bad because at the same dose after about a month I can't tolerate it anymore.  So I can use it to begin/end cycles consisting of long-acting esters by taking if for 2-3 or maybe 4 weeks.  

I'd recommend halodrol 50 any day over SD.  I did really well on it after just 4 weeks off of a major cycle, so I doubt my receptors were sensitive at all and it still had quite an impact.  IMO an 8-10lb gain of pure LBM looks far better on an individual than 20lbs of 50/50 LBM/water.  

The downside to these cycles is that the heavy test/eq cycle I'm on now (almost 2g per week total) doesn't feel like much.  Superdrol and these other designer steroids (i.e. phera-plex, HD50, etc.) marketed as "anabolic pheromones" and the like are a lot more powerful than the guys taking them realize


----------



## Strongman (Feb 17, 2006)

Powermad pretty much nailed it there.

I noticed during week 3-4 were my best gains.  After week 5 I was truly ready to get off.  I had people asking if I lost weight even though my weight was going up.  SO I knew I was leaning up nice....All in all, I think of the 11lbs I kept post cycle more than likely 8-9lbs was lean muscle gain.  

And just like powermad said, this stuff is very powerful.  It may not look like your body is taking beating externally but internally the toxicity is there.  So honestly, low dosages for 3-4 weeks is best...IMO.


----------



## powermad (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, not only is it hepatoxic and bad on your lipids (just like other methylated orals like anadrol, dbol, winstrol, halotestin, etc.) it is powerful in the sense that it is on par WRT androgenic/anabolic effects with the aforementioned steroids.  Guys who've used Phera-plex, SD, and/or Halodrol in the past and switched to injectable test/eq/deca/etc. aren't getting the gains they expect because they've already exposed their bodies and receptors to potent AAS.


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just finished a 3wk cycle of superdrol, went 30/30/30. Overall gained about 15lbs but sides were hell, leaves you pretty much emotionally and sexually drained. I'd say just go w/ the real stuff. Also it's about twice as expensive as m1t, I personally liked m1t better, gains were about the same but less side effects. Has anyone tried halodrol and had good results w/ that? I havent heard much feedback from that.


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats what Ive benn hearing about SD, good gains but many people say the sides suck.  All I have at my disposal is SD so I am going to give a cycle a go.  Did your gains appear to be mainly lean muscle, or more water/fat gain?  Ive heard the gains come on around week 2.5 to 3, and curious if that is what you experienced?  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Feb 23, 2006)

For me it seems like the gains are actually pretty lean and dry and they came around wk 2. I'll keep you posted on how much I actually keep.


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool.  Thanks for the input.  Im going to give it a try.  I wonder how it compares to a mild test dose cycle(injected)?


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have just purchase 2 bottles of SNS Methyl-Drol. Is it just as effective as SD? I heard its the same as superdrol however I checked online and the 2 compounds are different.


----------



## arcastenon (Aug 28, 2012)

*superdrol*

I have a question that i hope somebody could assist me with. Currently taking superdrol for the past two weeks and was wondering what the most effective way to work out for quick gains. Should i be working out 4, 5, or 6 days a week and work all parts of the body everyday or do everyother day like a traditional lifting program? any advice i can get to maximize my gains would help.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 29, 2012)

Superdrol is a real AAS. Just basically a designer oral. I imagine if used correctly you could put on a great amount of weight with a cycle. I would use testosterone as my base if I were to use it.


----------



## Damion (Oct 10, 2012)

All I have at my convenience is SD so I am going to provide a pattern a go. Did your profits appear to be mainly muscular, or more water/fat gain? Ive observed the profits come on around 7 days 2.5 to 3, and inquisitive if that is what you experienced?


----------

